# Garmin Edge 500 Cadence



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm about to purchase a 500. Where does cadence display on the face and how do you get there?










There must be a mode setting that alts between: speed/cadence???

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

It displays wherever you like. You can do three screens with up to 6 data fields each, scrolling if you like. Or you can do fewer fields with bigger numbers.


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

up to 8 data fields each


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks... you mean the pic I posted isn't all you get in terms of views???


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

selector said:


> Thanks... you mean the pic I posted isn't all you get in terms of views???


Correct, and it is totally customizable. You could have a screen with only speed and cadence if you want.

The details are in the manual:
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/store/manual.jsp?product=010-00829-00&cID=160&pID=36728


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks all. :thumbsup:


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

It's on the way now...


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got the pick-ups dry fit and this mofo is close... Cadence/speed is gonna be tricky together. I expect that the cadence pick-up (on the crank) will find it's way down the arm. I'll maybe apply some electrical tape around the ziptie.

Here it is close to the spec install distances:

cadence:










speed:










One glob of mud on the sidewall and the sensor's gone! Luckily, this bike won't see much mud.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

selector said:


> I've got the pick-ups dry fit and this mofo is close... Cadence/speed is gonna be tricky together. I expect that the cadence pick-up (on the crank) will find it's way down the arm. I'll maybe apply some electrical tape around the ziptie.
> 
> Here it is close to the spec install distances:
> 
> ...


You really do not need to setup the speed sensor unless you are going to use the bike on a trainer.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

shiggy said:


> You really do not need to setup the speed sensor unless you are going to use the bike on a trainer.


Actually its a good idea to use it. You will find it gives you better accuracy for speed and distance in heavy cover and tight switch backs.

The gps cuts the the corners off of some turns and the cadence adjust a lot of this.

Example, I ride fanshawe Lake Trail here. Actual measured distance (measures for a running race lap) 22.2 km, average with just 500 GPS 20.4km, with cad sensor 22.0km.

I ride this lap 50-75 times per year and have lots of data from it and I have looked at them both on Google earth at the same time and it looks like the GPS cuts more corner off when the sensor is not in use.

Had the 305 (well still do just dont use it except 24's anymore) and it had the same issue.

KIN


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

shiggy said:


> You really do not need to setup the speed sensor unless you are going to use the bike on a trainer.


There's a lengthy discussion in here about how the E500 uses the speed/cadence sensor differently from the E205/305/605/705. It appears that the sensor is beneficial anytime you use it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, Nate is correct, the 500 uses the speed sensor when available and it helps, since you cannot choose 1 second recording in the 500 unless you have a power meter. 

And as I understand from the Garmin Forums (or somewhere, still trying to find that discussion again), the algorithm for the 500 drops bread crumbs at a longer interval to save battery (and allow smaller size). Consider the 500 is designed as a road bike computer where those bikes travel more straight than twisty, think roads vs trails.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Consider the 500 is designed as a road bike computer...


I kinda figured that once I saw how close stuf is :madman: . I really want instantaneous cadence data and I want to compare it to speed over given sections (not even sure yet that I can do it) thru post-training analysis.

I think I'm going to fasten everything in place (zipties) then apply a tiny bead of silicone around the base of the crank arm magnet and its ziptie and then run tape over/around the tie.

If that doesn't work, I'll run some grabber screws thru. :thumbsup:

Are others here using the 500 for MTB???


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

A workaround is to enable to power meter and it will default to 1 second recording. It is aparently hit and miss for actually working though. 

It will though vastly increase your file sizes, upload times but also accuracy. It will also I suspect impact battery life and file storage (I believe there is about 50MB) and could be an issue for longer rides or days between uploads. 

I prefer to upload weekly and leave it on auto but to each their own!

KIN


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

So kinboy... do you run a 500 (w/ cadence) on a MTB?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

slocaus said:


> Yes, Nate is correct, the 500 uses the speed sensor when available and it helps, since you cannot choose 1 second recording in the 500 unless you have a power meter.
> 
> And as I understand from the Garmin Forums (or somewhere, still trying to find that discussion again), the algorithm for the 500 drops bread crumbs at a longer interval to save battery (and allow smaller size). Consider the 500 is designed as a road bike computer where those bikes travel more straight than twisty, think roads vs trails.


Good to know. I am pretty happy with my 305 but this would have me skip the 500 when it is time for a replacement.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

I run the Edge 500 on a mtb and it works fine since I hooked up the wheel sensor. Before that it was running up to 20% low on mileage through tree covered trails. Its right on now. Cadence works fine but its not really very useful for mtb since you coast a lot and cadence is much more varied than on the road.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

selector said:


> So kinboy... do you run a 500 (w/ cadence) on a MTB?


I have in the past but when I broke the frame last year I never moved it this spring. It does smooth data, improve accuracy and give you a better view of the ride. Most places I MTB I ride often and compare the ride for time and that is about it. I use the rest but distance and mapping is more for road in my uses. 
I was working on cadence all last year on MTB and Road and saw improvement on both using the sensor and beiing consious about it.

The 500 its a great unit, had the 305 a week after release and loved every day, have a friend that is still enjoying it. I am getting into longer rides and still use both though for the 24`s whisch is where the 500 shines for time and storage!

KIN


----------



## Dino Sore (May 20, 2006)

tshulthise said:


> I run the Edge 500 on a mtb and it works fine since I hooked up the wheel sensor. Before that it was running up to 20% low on mileage through tree covered trails. Its right on now. Cadence works fine but its not really very useful for mtb since you coast a lot and cadence is much more varied than on the road.


Agree that cadence on a MTB isn't useful (at least not to me). I was getting about 10% low on mileage before adding the wheel sensor to the MTB. Mileage is spot on on the road bike.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Dino Sore said:


> Agree that cadence on a MTB isn't useful (at least not to me)...


I found it can be useful after downloading a ride. Climb + 0 cadence = hike-a-bike


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Update:

In my dry fit test, I didn't run ties around the stay and thru the sensor... I went to mount Saturday and when I did run the ties thru and secured them, the crank arm magnet touched the rear tie on the stay EVER so slightly, but that's not cool w/ me... have requested to return the whole unit. Not my preference, but I'd rather not redline when it fails.


----------

